# Our 250rs Is Home!



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

At last! After losing beloved 21RS in a freak accident last summer, once again we have an Outback "out back". I can now look out the kitchen window and not do a double take because the camper is missing! We looked at a lot of units, but just kept coming back to the Outbacks. We love the layout and can't wait for it to stop snowing so that we can go camping. (We're told that we're getting 11 inches tonight--yippee.) I'm especially happy about the switch to a king size bed, as well as the U shaped dinette. With the kids getting older, and friends beginning to come along, it was getting to be a squeeze to get us all in at the table.

We had a No Fuss Flush and a Turbo Maxx installed at the shop. The bathroom fan came with a vent cover on it--a nice surprise. We need to "live" in it for awhile before deciding what other mods will be helpful. For now, we're waiting for the weather to clear so we can give it a good wax job before taking it out for the first time!

As always, the folks at Burlington RV Superstore in Burlington, WI were friendly, thorough, and professional. We bought our first camper from them as well, so we know from experience that their customer service is absolutely stellar. It was an easy choice to go back.

Now, on to planning the summer adventures!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congratulations - nice choice!!


----------



## AbbeysRoad (Dec 22, 2008)

Congrats.

We pick up our new 250RS at end of April. Probably just as anxious as you were. We picked the floor plan for similar reasons. We have also had the no-fuss-flush installed and the vent covers. Should be perfect to get us started.

Too bad about the snow. We live in Southern Ontario. All were getting right now is rain.

Enjoy the new 250RS!!!

P.S. Keep us posted of any new mods you come up with.

Brad


----------



## 4xys (Mar 18, 2007)

Hope that you enjoy your New Outback, we certainly enjoy ours!
We too have had excellent service from Burlington RV. 
Hope to see you around WI sometime.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats on your new Outback. Hope it thaws out soon so you can take advantage of it.

Mark


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

Thanks! The robins are here already and boy are they _ticked_. My daughter heard them twittering Saturday and wondered what they were saying. LOL, *I* know what they were saying as they hopped around in the snow...and I'm sure not going to repeat it in public...









Ah, well, spring will be all the sweeter when it finally gets here for real.

Thanks for all the good wishes, everyone. Sure feels good to be able to plan trips again.

Cj


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Glad to hear you are still Outback owners.....

Would love to see some pictures of your snow/Outback.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats on the new 250RS







Sure am glad to hear that you have a new camper after that accident. I am sure that many happy travels are ahead of you all!

-CC


----------



## blackhills6 (Mar 2, 2009)

Congratulations on your new Outback! We keep having one snow storm after another this spring here in Wyoming, so I feel your pain!


----------



## WIOutbacker (Feb 12, 2006)

Congratulations on getting your trailer home. I think the snow missed my side of the state....


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

WIOutbacker said:


> Congratulations on getting your trailer home. I think the snow missed my side of the state....


lucky you! We didn't get the 11 inches they promised, only about half that and it rained yesterday so that's the end of that! I'll post pics as soon as I can figure it out....


----------



## Roadking Custom (Apr 2, 2009)

Cj45 said:


> At last! After losing beloved 21RS in a freak accident last summer, once again we have an Outback "out back". I can now look out the kitchen window and not do a double take because the camper is missing! We looked at a lot of units, but just kept coming back to the Outbacks. We love the layout and can't wait for it to stop snowing so that we can go camping. (We're told that we're getting 11 inches tonight--yippee.) I'm especially happy about the switch to a king size bed, as well as the U shaped dinette. With the kids getting older, and friends beginning to come along, it was getting to be a squeeze to get us all in at the table.
> 
> We had a No Fuss Flush and a Turbo Maxx installed at the shop. The bathroom fan came with a vent cover on it--a nice surprise. We need to "live" in it for awhile before deciding what other mods will be helpful. For now, we're waiting for the weather to clear so we can give it a good wax job before taking it out for the first time!
> 
> ...


Q. what is a Fuss Flush and a Turbo Maxx i'm new to the outback. just bought the 250rs having it deliverd by 5/1/09 are these mods somthing to make life easier.


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Yay!!!!

Must feel nice to have it home!!


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

Roadking,
The TurboxMaxx is a strong fan that is installed in a ceiling vent. Ours will be in the living area across from the stove. It will help to exhaust cooking odors and also increase circulation in the unit, and it's covered so that you can leave it open all of the time. You can view pictures at Campingworld.com. There are many different types of these fans, this is just the one we picked.

No Fuss Flush goes in the black tank, it aids in cleaning things out by squirting water around to clean off the walls and sensors when you're dumping. Again, you can see pics online. There are other types of products that do this as well, this is just the one we chose. There are a LOT of products out there to make this task easier!

Enjoy your new Outback!


----------



## Roadking Custom (Apr 2, 2009)

Cj45 said:


> Roadking,
> The TurboxMaxx is a strong fan that is installed in a ceiling vent. Ours will be in the living area across from the stove. It will help to exhaust cooking odors and also increase circulation in the unit, and it's covered so that you can leave it open all of the time. You can view pictures at Campingworld.com. There are many different types of these fans, this is just the one we picked.
> 
> No Fuss Flush goes in the black tank, it aids in cleaning things out by squirting water around to clean off the walls and sensors when you're dumping. Again, you can see pics online. There are other types of products that do this as well, this is just the one we chose. There are a LOT of products out there to make this task easier!
> ...


Thank you i will look into it


----------

